

Measuring Social Engagement with Ruby - cdmwebs
http://gaslight.co/blog/measuring-engagement-with-ruby

======
c0deporn
This is a nice Gem for sure. Using the Twitter and G+ widgets are ok, but 1)
they aren't always accurate and 2) Who cares about them? Seeing activity on HN
and Reddit is great.

What are the performance implications of having this gem running on a page?

